# 9mm, .380ACP, .38, .38 special, .38 super...



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm curious to the differences in size, shape, and ballistics of 9mm para, .380ACP, .38, .38 special, and .38 super.

As far as what I know, I know the .38 special is longer than a standard .38, the 9mm is a heavier bullet than a .380ACP, and .38 special is typically a revolver round. I've dated two girls that packed .38 specials, one was a S&W revolver, the other an autoloader...I think it was a Browning or Remington. This was back way before I knew anything about calibers or guns, and she told me it was a .38 special, so I believed her. However, I've never seen any .38 special autoloaders while I've been looking around at guns. I know the .357 mag and .38 special are interchangable, assuming the gun is chambered for a .357 mag. How does the .357 mag differ from the .357 sig? And is the .357 sig a necked down version of the .40S&W? So much to learn.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> And is the .357 sig a necked down version of the .40S&W?


Yes.

Never heard of a Browning or Remington .38 special autoloader. I'm suspicious.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Is there any .38 special autoloader out there in mass production?


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Is there any .38 special autoloader out there in mass production?


Not that I have ever heard of. Also, strictly speaking, .38 special and .357 magnum aren't interchangeable. The .357 is purposefully longer so it won't fit into a gun made only to withstand .38 special pressures. .38 special will, of course, fit into a gun made for .357 magnum pressures.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I meant that a .38 special will fit in a .357 chamber, but not the other way around. I should've been clearer on that.

I didn't think there were autoloaders out there that held .38 specials. I'm almost 100% sure she said Browning or Remington. It was an ugly gun, I remember that much.


----------



## Jackle1886 (Dec 21, 2007)

Could have been .38 Super...not .38 Special.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

The only 38 special pistol I'm aware of is a model 52 made by S&W some years back. It was a match grade pistol designed to shoot .38 wadcutters.

More likely it was a .38 Super.


----------

